# 02 or 04? Help please!!!!



## codygrey (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello every one i am new to this site. i wasnt sure where to go with this question so ill try here.

Im looking to buy a used car, i want something that looks cool, is fast, has potential, and is reliable.

I am looking at three cars: 

2004 nissan maxima SE 6-spd 66k miles and around $13k.

2003 G35 sedan auto with 151k miles and about$9,500

2002 nissan maxima se auto not sure yet on miles or price.

Any help? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If cars were in similar condition and had similar maintenance, I would look into the 2002 Maxima, first, the G35, second and the 04 Max last.


----------



## codygrey (Mar 22, 2011)

The used dealer for the 03 G35 seems kinda sketchy and i have heard some bad things about them plus the miles on it freak me out. so i guess its between the 02 and 04 max's. I like them both but the thought of owning a stick again excites me. Plus im doing a trade in and my current vehicle is a 2004. i wish the G35 had less milles on it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

'04 will feel like a pig compared to the '02...only 10 more hp and 200lbs heavier. 

It depends on the price for me but I'm willing to bet the 5th gen will be around $5k cheaper.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep in mind the 02 max was one of the last years the model was made in Japan (03 was the last). Quality control was better and most of the bugs were worked out being that it was towards the end of the model run. The 04 Max was not only the first of the model run, it was the first Maxima built in the USA. Not only are you dealing with first year of model "bugs," but bugs due to the first year of manufacture of the model in the USA. Quality of interior materials was also much better in the 02.


----------



## codygrey (Mar 22, 2011)

I love the fact that it may be cheaper! And it seems "appearance wise" in just as good condition. I love the 6spd but i dont know how i would make it 200lbs lighter. Plus im sure the money i save can make th 02 pretty fast right?


----------



## codygrey (Mar 22, 2011)

I love the way the 04 looks though.


----------



## Rye (Jun 29, 2011)

the 02 performs alot better, and to me is alot more fun to drive than the 04+. I have and 02 Se and my maxima seems wayy faster then my friends 08 maxima


----------

